# Water birthers: What did you/will you wear in birthing pool?



## sobroody

I'm planning a water birth but have nothing to wear in the pool! I'm not sure how deep they have it so whether a bikini top would be ok or if a t shirt is fine? I'm really self conscious (although i know i won't really care at the time!) 
What are you ladies planning or what did you wear if you've had one before?


----------



## LittleMissK

firstly congratulations! 

I took a bikini with me to wear in the birthing pool, but I was managing to cope with the contractions until I was 7cm dilated so stayed out of the water in case it slowed things down. By the time I eventually got in the pool I just stripped off my bottoms & kept my bra on, I was concentrating so much on dealing with the contractions that changing into a bikini was the last thing on my mind! :haha:

The water will be deep enough that it will cover your whole bump, it really helps take the edge off the pain! I cant recommend it enough :)


----------



## Kess

I wore a vest top I think to begin with, but it soon came off. No self-consciousness at that point! I wasn't in that much pain, just my priority was my baby so what the MW (who'd seen it all before I'm sure) or my family (ditto) thought wasn't important.


----------



## annio84

i wore a t shirt at first but it got covered in all sorts of goo when they checked me so i just got back in naked. the pool i was in was full to my collarbone so quite deep.


----------



## Feronia

I wore just a long maternity swimsuit and had a long skirt nearby for when I got out. It was great, but I took the top off once I gave birth so I could do some skin to skin.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I just wore my bra. I had a bikini top and vest top packed but when I got to the hospital I couldn't get in the water fast enough so just started stripping and hoped in- I only kept my bra on because there was a paramedic there who look slightly startled and a bit scared (it was his first birth) and I didn't want to make it too traumatic for him :haha:. 
The water came up to just below my shoulders I think.


----------



## Girly922

I took a thin loose top, expecting to change into that before getting into the pool. By the time we got to the hospital, I was at 8cm and already at the pushing stage. I'm really self conscious too but I was pretty out of it at the time. I stripped off as quick as I could and climbed into the pool while it was still filling!! :haha: The water came to just above my boobs when I was kneeling.


----------



## Pearls18

I wore a cheap primark nightie and then lifted it off right before he was born to have skin to skin, by the pushing stage I really didn't care. Your bump is so big it's not like you're flashing a lot of you know what I mean lol. I'm really not sure what to do this time, I am having a home birth so I will have a nightie and bikini top to hand and just wear what I feel comfortable with, I imagine I will go naked for the actual birth again as I would like to try and BF in the pool if I'm able to birth the placenta in there.


----------



## sobroody

thankyou ladies! I reeeeeally hope the pool is free for me when little lady plans to come!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Ive got a black bikini top but to be honest I think I will just wear a black vest top. have bought 3 cheap ones from primark and they are really stretchy. That way I can wear them in the water or out of it, wherever I end up, and I can just chuck them away after. Im pretty sure I will end up naked by the end of it but I dont really mind! :haha:


----------



## Reidfidleir

I wore a sports bra that I had. I knew I wasn't getting out once I got in and didnt want to move either so no point in having bottoms on. Only midwives and hubby there at he with me anyway. 
Just to point out- when the water was above my boobs I had a hard time breathing through. Too much pressure on my chest. When they lowered the level a bit- just under my boobs it was a lot better.


----------



## kaths101

Yeah I would recommend wearing what you intend to wear to the hospital, as by the time the contractions start getting strong the last thing you won't to do is change. I would have jumped in in my trousers if I could. :haha:
I just had a black vest top and bra, nothing on the bottom. Everything is pretty covered.


----------



## Dolly84

I got to the hospital at 7cm and didn't get I to the pool until I was a good 8cm and had started to try and push, I was just concentrating on getting in the nice soothing water that I completely stripped off and climbed in naked, you really don't care at that stage lol, the water came upto almost my shoulders and it was the best experience ever, I will defiantly be having a water birth for my next one. ;-) good luck xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

I just wore a bra on top and nothing on the bottom. You really won't care what you look like, so just wear something that's comfortable and easy to get off later for skin to skin.


----------



## CosplayMummy

I had a nursing bra/vest on. The pool was a lot deeper than I thought, up to my neck after sitting down fully.


----------



## Attalu

I didn't actually give birth in the pool (I got out to be examined and they said I could start pushing, I got panicky and refused to get back in :haha:). I laboured in the water and just wore a long black shirt. 
If I was sat on my bum the water would have probably been up to just below my shoulders.
You might be conscious now but you probably wont feel like that in labour at all. I'd have been totally fine with the entire town being there as long as it meant I could get the baby out!


----------

